# odd silly question



## kosh

so i live in the UK, but at the moment i´m accross the atlantic (-6 hours time zone). it´s 4:30 here, AF was due yesterday, so i´m over a day late. can I think that I am actually 2 days late, as it is already 10:30pm in the UK?! (and that´s what my body ´feels´)

hahahah can you tell i´m going mad?? :blush:


----------



## sounder

ha! i think you are only one day late - your body isn't going to recognize time zones! hope she doesn't come and you get an BFP!


----------



## kosh

sounder said:


> ha! i think you are only one day late - your body isn't going to recognize time zones! hope she doesn't come and you get an BFP!

:haha: i know, but my logic was: i *did* live those extra 6 hours: on the plane!


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh said:


> so i live in the UK, but at the moment i´m accross the atlantic (-6 hours time zone). it´s 4:30 here, AF was due yesterday, so i´m over a day late. can I think that I am actually 2 days late, as it is already 10:30pm in the UK?! (and that´s what my body ´feels´)
> 
> hahahah can you tell i´m going mad?? :blush:

yes definitely...if you hadnt flown anywhere it would be 10:30pm in the UK and so thats where your cycle is. If AF was due yesterday then you are a day late, but I like your thinking.....all day yesterday and all day today is 2 days :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

sounder said:


> ha! i think you are only one day late - your body isn't going to recognize time zones! hope she doesn't come and you get an BFP!

yes body doesnt recognize timezones, so you have to go with the timezone you were in when you started in, which is 6 hours ahead of you now

where are you? Im from the UK but in Canada now


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> yes definitely...if you hadnt flown anywhere it would be 10:30pm in the UK and so thats where your cycle is. If AF was due yesterday then you are a day late, but I like your thinking.....all day yesterday and all day today is 2 days :thumbup:

:happydance:
yessss, that´s what i wanted to hear!


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh you're body is still on UK and from what I understand it takes 2-3 days for it to adjust to a new time zone (hence jet lag)

Hope if the :witch: is going to get you she stays away till your back in the UK although I really hope she's leaving you alone for 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Kosh have you tested today? AF is def on your UK time!


----------



## fairykate

Yep, I would agree - your cycle is UK time. You've still lived the same number of hours since your last period, you're just 'calling it a different time' - make sense? 

xx


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh, I think you are away but just wanted to say Im thinking of you and hoping that AF stayed away!!! look forward to hearing from you :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> Kosh have you tested today? AF is def on your UK time!

just got back from a weekend away with no access to computers! 
it´s been the longest weekend ever!!

yes, i did test on friday :happydance: 
still in shock!!


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> kosh, I think you are away but just wanted to say Im thinking of you and hoping that AF stayed away!!! look forward to hearing from you :hugs:

i´m back!! thanks so much sarah :hugs:
yep, AF did stay away...still can´t believe it ....


----------



## Indigo77

WAIT! Are you saying what I think you're saying? BFP????????


----------



## Macwooly

I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> WAIT! Are you saying what I think you're saying? BFP????????

yep!!!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh congratulations :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed

yep!

to be honest unfortunately i haven´t really been able to enjoy the news so far as i´m extremely anxious :dohh:
i´ve got almost no symptoms whatsoever! i´m panicking because it reminds me of my previous MMC. i know that it´s early days but still...
haha it´s symptom spotting all over again!


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Oh congratulations :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

thanks macwoolly!
i read you tested as well, but that you´re ok about it. wish you all the best for the next cycle, you´ve been great support :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Oh Kosh! I'm so happy for you!!! I hope you had a lovely holiday!

:hugs::crib::happydance::blue::pink::dance::headspin::yipee:


----------



## GraceFace

How many BFP's now on the 35+ board? 4?


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh it's understandable that you'll be anxious due to your previous MMC. Maybe ask your doctor is you can have an early scan to help issue some worries.

I will keep you in my prayers that this is a sticky bean for you x


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!! 
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
ANOTHER :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
WELL DONE! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Kosh is our # 5, I think!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Don't forget about the sticky thread!
How did you tell your OH?


----------



## Desperado167

Omg kosh,that is amazing news,am so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:This is unbelievable ,hope the luck of this thread keeps on rolling,:hug:


----------



## GraceFace

Indigo77 said:


> Kosh is our # 5, I think!!!!!!!

You know, if we compare the number of members here and in the younger group ttc, I bet we're doing quite well with the BFP's !


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Kosh it's understandable that you'll be anxious due to your previous MMC. Maybe ask your doctor is you can have an early scan to help issue some worries.

oh luckily i know they will give me an early scan as i also had an ectopic...




Macwooly said:


> I will keep you in my prayers that this is a sticky bean for you x

thanks so much
it means a lot to me :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed
> 
> yep!
> 
> to be honest unfortunately i haven´t really been able to enjoy the news so far as i´m extremely anxious :dohh:
> i´ve got almost no symptoms whatsoever! i´m panicking because it reminds me of my previous MMC. i know that it´s early days but still...
> haha it´s symptom spotting all over again!Click to expand...

Kosh...NO....There will be absolutely no panicking, now. Open yourself up to the JOY! I want you to do a little dance. Yes, dance....right now! RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE!


----------



## kosh

thanks so much graceface, indigo, desperado :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad they will give you an early scan and it sounds like keep a close eye on you x


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> thanks so much graceface, indigo, desperado :hugs: :hugs:

Did you do a little dance? C'mon now...I'm waiting.......


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed
> 
> yep!
> 
> to be honest unfortunately i haven´t really been able to enjoy the news so far as i´m extremely anxious :dohh:
> i´ve got almost no symptoms whatsoever! i´m panicking because it reminds me of my previous MMC. i know that it´s early days but still...
> haha it´s symptom spotting all over again!Click to expand...

I can't imagine how this may feel, though I think it can't help either. You know we're all rooting for a sticky bean and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers, Kosh. Please let us worry for you so you can find some peace for a while. :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Don't forget about the sticky thread!
> How did you tell your OH?

which sticky? :dohh:

he was still sleeping when i got up to pee on friday so i kept it :blush: 
he was there when i did the test and we were both looking at the strip (with two obvious lines) i was already excited and he was "so?" and i said "it´s positive, can´t you see the lines?!!". he said he could see three lines. poor thing, he´s colourblind, i have no idea what he was looking at! :haha:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed
> 
> yep!
> 
> to be honest unfortunately i haven´t really been able to enjoy the news so far as i´m extremely anxious :dohh:
> i´ve got almost no symptoms whatsoever! i´m panicking because it reminds me of my previous MMC. i know that it´s early days but still...
> haha it´s symptom spotting all over again!Click to expand...
> 
> Kosh...NO....There will be absolutely no panicking, now. Open yourself up to the JOY! I want you to do a little dance. Yes, dance....right now! RIGHT THIS VERY MINUTE!Click to expand...

thanks indigo
that´s exactly what i need! :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> thanks so much graceface, indigo, desperado :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Did you do a little dance? C'mon now...I'm waiting.......Click to expand...

i did!! with tears in my eyes, but i did it

and i promise i will not panic and try to stay positive
i wanted this so much i really don´t want to loose it again.


----------



## kosh

GraceFace said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I so hope you have a :happydance: because of a BFP - FXed
> 
> yep!
> 
> to be honest unfortunately i haven´t really been able to enjoy the news so far as i´m extremely anxious :dohh:
> i´ve got almost no symptoms whatsoever! i´m panicking because it reminds me of my previous MMC. i know that it´s early days but still...
> haha it´s symptom spotting all over again!Click to expand...
> 
> I can't imagine how this may feel, though I think it can't help either. You know we're all rooting for a sticky bean and will keep you in our thoughts and prayers, Kosh. Please let us worry for you so you can find some peace for a while. :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you SO much graceface :hugs: :hugs:

i feel so much better now that i can talk to all of you again! :kiss:


----------



## Ruth2307

Kosh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!! Huge congratulations! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks ruth! :hugs:

how are you doing?


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> thanks so much graceface, indigo, desperado :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Did you do a little dance? C'mon now...I'm waiting.......Click to expand...
> 
> i did!! with tears in my eyes, but i did it
> 
> and i promise i will not panic and try to stay positive
> i wanted this so much i really don´t want to loose it again.Click to expand...

YAY!!! I'm so very proud of you!!! Now please go to the BFP Sticky thread at the top of the section and ANNOUNCE it to our world!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the sticky thread!
> How did you tell your OH?
> 
> which sticky? :dohh:
> 
> he was still sleeping when i got up to pee on friday so i kept it :blush:
> he was there when i did the test and we were both looking at the strip (with two obvious lines) i was already excited and he was "so?" and i said "it´s positive, can´t you see the lines?!!". he said he could see three lines. poor thing, he´s colourblind, i have no idea what he was looking at! :haha:Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-7.html


----------



## Desperado167

Exactly indigo,go announce it Kosh':flower::flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Exactly indigo,go announce it Kosh':flower::flower::happydance::happydance:

done!! :happydance:


----------



## Ruth2307

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## future_numan

:dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Claireyb1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Go Kosh!
xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> kosh, I think you are away but just wanted to say Im thinking of you and hoping that AF stayed away!!! look forward to hearing from you :hugs:
> 
> i´m back!! thanks so much sarah :hugs:
> yep, AF did stay away...still can´t believe it ....Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!!
thats so exciting, Ive been waiting for you to post!!
time for my favourite smiley to come out....
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
yay!!


----------



## Minno

HI Kosh - wonderful news, so happy for you. Yay another 35 plus positive!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Can I just ask about your 'symptoms' - you said you didn't have many? I am possibly late for AF (but perhaps ov late so not sure) and way too scared to test. Have been ttc for 2.4 years with absolutely nothing. Everything normal and due to begin clomid next cycle. But I just don't feel anything, like not pregnant at all? I just can't bring myself to test :( xxx


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> kosh, I think you are away but just wanted to say Im thinking of you and hoping that AF stayed away!!! look forward to hearing from you :hugs:
> 
> i´m back!! thanks so much sarah :hugs:
> yep, AF did stay away...still can´t believe it ....Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!
> thats so exciting, Ive been waiting for you to post!!
> time for my favourite smiley to come out....
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
> yay!!Click to expand...

many thanks sarah!! :hugs:
i hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## kosh

Minno said:


> HI Kosh - wonderful news, so happy for you. Yay another 35 plus positive!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> Can I just ask about your 'symptoms' - you said you didn't have many? I am possibly late for AF (but perhaps ov late so not sure) and way too scared to test. Have been ttc for 2.4 years with absolutely nothing. Everything normal and due to begin clomid next cycle. But I just don't feel anything, like not pregnant at all? I just can't bring myself to test :( xxx

thanks minno!

yes, i didn't have any symptoms at all. in fact i was totally convinced AF was coming, as i had my typical mild cramps the day before AF was due. Then on the day, I had cramps again in the morning for an hour or so, and then they went away. By the evening I had swollen and sore nipples but that was it. I think i kind of knew i was pregnant the following day as i am never late, but i did not 'feel' pregnant. in fact I still do not feel pregnant, which makes me very anxious! 

oh the only other thing i had was sharp pains (like Ov pains) around 8dpo. apart from that, nothing else: no nausea, tiredness, CM, heartburn, back ache...nothing!!

how many days late are you?
fingers crossed for when you decide to test!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh Kosh I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you - I actually had goosebumps when I read your :bfp: announcement!

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S

Try and enjoy it.... (yes rich coming from me - I'm a bundle of nerves at times!)

It's so great to have another of you wonderful ladies in the BFP thread xxx


----------



## velo

Congrats!!! Happy for you!!!


----------



## Minno

kosh said:


> Minno said:
> 
> 
> HI Kosh - wonderful news, so happy for you. Yay another 35 plus positive!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> Can I just ask about your 'symptoms' - you said you didn't have many? I am possibly late for AF (but perhaps ov late so not sure) and way too scared to test. Have been ttc for 2.4 years with absolutely nothing. Everything normal and due to begin clomid next cycle. But I just don't feel anything, like not pregnant at all? I just can't bring myself to test :( xxx
> 
> thanks minno!
> 
> yes, i didn't have any symptoms at all. in fact i was totally convinced AF was coming, as i had my typical mild cramps the day before AF was due. Then on the day, I had cramps again in the morning for an hour or so, and then they went away. By the evening I had swollen and sore nipples but that was it. I think i kind of knew i was pregnant the following day as i am never late, but i did not 'feel' pregnant. in fact I still do not feel pregnant, which makes me very anxious!
> 
> oh the only other thing i had was sharp pains (like Ov pains) around 8dpo. apart from that, nothing else: no nausea, tiredness, CM, heartburn, back ache...nothing!!
> 
> how many days late are you?
> fingers crossed for when you decide to test!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...



Oh my goodness Kosh, that is so similar to me at the moment. I have no feelings of being pg at all - I mean, none. But I have had one or two sharp pains on both sides from time to time and very slight headache - but then I get that pre-af too so very hard to tell. keep thinking she's arriving but still nothing and currently CD31. I think she should have arrived by now considering I am never late and usually run cycles from 23-28 days max. I have only ever had one 'blip' month before, last June, when my cycle went to 42 days but I think I had an early mc as although BFNs on testing, when I started to bleed there was a lot of tissue loss. I think I was pg but it hadn't implanted hence no hcg. It has kind of scared me for testing this time around though. What if its just a late cycle again - I will be devastated!!!


----------



## kosh

what have you decided minno?
do you really think it could be a very long cycle? even if you don't feel pregnant, is there anything else different?
keep all crossed for you!!
:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck Minno :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck Minno :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much ladies. But sadly, and predictably, I think I am out this cycle - yet again. Small signs of AF approaching and a BFN this afternoon :( I am gutted and feel so desperate for it to happen but it never does. Start Clomid on day 3 and even feeling hopeless about that. Also, what is going on with my cycles. Usually 23-28 days. Last month 23 days, this month 33?? What is up with that? AGe 41 so perhaps its the inevitable but all test results were fine. 2.4 years down and still nada. Don't know how much longer I can do this :(


----------



## kosh

aww i'm really sorry minno :hugs:
try to stay positive :kiss:


----------



## Minno

Trying my best Kosh - can never quite manage it on CD1. Clomid starts on Saturday though so there is always that! I can't believe I'm looking forward to starting horrible fertility drugs - arrgghhhhh!!!! 
How are you hun? xx


----------



## kosh

hi minno, i know it's difficult, i'm trying my best to stay positive myself! atm i'm ok, but i tend to get very anxious/worried as i still have no symptoms whatsoever. 

hope all goes well with the treatment :hugs:




ps - where about in scotland are you?


----------



## GraceFace

Good luck Minno! Not quite in the same boat as you. I have only been ttc since August last year and I came "off" depo at that time. My cycles returned in January and were short (21or so days) for the first 3/4. Last cycle was 29 days and I'm not sure what to think of this cycle, so I know what you mean about crazy cyles. 

Ladies, this time fertile CM doesn't match up so I'm confused as ever! Even though i marked "wet" it was barely even that. Dunno what to think! Alternatively, my (.)(.) kind of do on and off, so I just may have o'd very early. Poo.... :(

Kosh, glad you are doing well! I can't wait to hear more from you ladies with BFP's! It definitely keeps me going. :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Hi Kosh - you are still very early on so I wouldn't necessarily expect you to be feeling anything much. I remember when I was pregnant with my son I never had any symptoms until about week 8 or so and even then they were slight. Arrgghh, this whole ttc milarkey is very anxiety-provoking all round. Wishing and praying that you have a very sticky bean and a healthy happy pregnancy.
BTW I'm in Edinburgh in Scotland.

Hi Graceface - lovely to meet you :) Wishing you all the luck in the world for a bfp very very soon. I know what you mean about Kosh and about other ladies being such an inspiration. I am 41 and surrounded by women at work getting pregnant left, right and centre. Needing to feel hopeful again as have lost it completely this cycle! xx


----------



## GraceFace

Minno said:


> Hi Kosh - you are still very early on so I wouldn't necessarily expect you to be feeling anything much. I remember when I was pregnant with my son I never had any symptoms until about week 8 or so and even then they were slight. Arrgghh, this whole ttc milarkey is very anxiety-provoking all round. Wishing and praying that you have a very sticky bean and a healthy happy pregnancy.
> BTW I'm in Edinburgh in Scotland.
> 
> Hi Graceface - lovely to meet you :) Wishing you all the luck in the world for a bfp very very soon. I know what you mean about Kosh and about other ladies being such an inspiration. I am 41 and surrounded by women at work getting pregnant left, right and centre. Needing to feel hopeful again as have lost it completely this cycle! xx

I so want to visit Scotland some day! My favorite book series is _Outlander_, not written by a Scot, but a very good story teller!

No pregnant ladies at work for me. There all in their 50's and 60's and tell me I'm perimenopausal, so I stopped sharing anything with these ladies due to the negativity flying around my head.


----------



## Macwooly

GraceFace said:


> I so want to visit Scotland some day! My favorite book series is _Outlander_, not written by a Scot, but a very good story teller!
> 
> No pregnant ladies at work for me. There all in their 50's and 60's and tell me I'm perimenopausal, so I stopped sharing anything with these ladies due to the negativity flying around my head.

How rude of the ladies you work with :nope:

Scotland is beautiful and I know Edinburgh well as my father's family was from there and the surrounding area. I hope you get the chance to visit there some day Grace - FXed


----------



## kosh

thanks graceface, minno :flower:
what kills is not so much the lack of symptoms but that the only one i have (sore nipples) now seems to be going away! arrrghhhh! i was happy this morning when i felt a bit sick, though it might just be the nerves causing it! :dohh:

we might be moving to edinburgh at some point! i loooove that city!:thumbup:


----------



## kosh

GraceFace said:


> No pregnant ladies at work for me. There all in their 50's and 60's and tell me I'm perimenopausal, so I stopped sharing anything with these ladies due to the negativity flying around my head.

OMG!! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Kosh-
Thank you for answering my questions about the cbfm on the other thread and congrats on your BFP! When I had my daughter 14 years ago, I really did not have symptoms like all of the books said I would, lol.

Minno and GraceFace I hope you get your BFP soon as well, and great taste in books GraceFace, I am a huge Diana Gabaldon fan! Anxiously awaiting the next book in the series.


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> hi minno, i know it's difficult, i'm trying my best to stay positive myself! atm i'm ok, but i tend to get very anxious/worried as i still have no symptoms whatsoever.
> 
> Awk kosh,try not an worry Hun,as I have said before I had no symptoms at all with my boys and no positive preg tests,in the end after no af and six weeks late I got a scan which confirmed it ,stay positive and hang on in there Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> Awk kosh,try not an worry Hun,as I have said before I had no symptoms at all with my boys and no positive preg tests,in the end after no af and six weeks late I got a scan which confirmed it ,stay positive and hang on in there Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk kosh,try not an worry Hun,as I have said before I had no symptoms at all with my boys and no positive preg tests,in the end after no af and six weeks late I got a scan which confirmed it ,stay positive and hang on in there Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks for your support :hugs:Click to expand...

You are very welcome kosh,I hate the thought of u being worried and stressed all day,let us worry for u now Hun and u take a break and relax,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh please try not to worry :hugs:

I wish I could offer words of wisdom but never having been pregnant I can't but I am keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks so much desperado, macwooly :hugs:
i know, i need to do something to calm down!
i feel bad coming here and telling you how stressed i am, but i do not know where to go! i feel very lost in the 1st-tri section.

thanks for your patience!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Please don't feel bad :hugs: If you can't worry on here you'll just bottle it up and that's worse.

I'm sure when I get my BFP I'll be stressing all the time (DH says I worry if I have nothing to worry about)

We all just want to try and take your worry away so you can enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> thanks so much desperado, macwooly :hugs:
> i know, i need to do something to calm down!
> i feel bad coming here and telling you how stressed i am, but i do not know where to go! i feel very lost in the 1st-tri section.
> 
> thanks for your patience!! :hugs::hugs:

Don't be silly,u shouldn't feel bad,and we welcome you with open arms,I just wish I cud give u a big hug,u were there for me wen I needed it and I will never forget it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Minno said:


> BTW I'm in Edinburgh in Scotland.

My BF is from Livingston. :thumbup:

PS - No symptoms here either. Not that I'm complaining but I feel exactly the same!


----------



## Ruth2307

[QUOTE i feel very lost in the 1st-tri section.[/QUOTE]

Kosh I so know how you feel; I lasted about a day there before I came running back to my lovely 35+ers.


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> [QUOTE i feel very lost in the 1st-tri section.

Kosh I so know how you feel; I lasted about a day there before I came running back to my lovely 35+ers.[/QUOTE]

And we are so happy that u did guys :hugs:We all really missed you ,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Don't feel you have to leave us :hugs:


----------



## kosh

macwooly, desperado i will say it again: thank you SOOOO much. seriously.
:hugs::hugs:

ruth - isn't it weird there? i got some nice replies and everything, but i still feel i do not fit! there are so many people and threads i get lost! 
i wish we could have a 35+ section withing the pregnancy sections, so we could all meet again there! :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

kosh said:


> ruth - isn't it weird there? i got some nice replies and everything, but i still feel i do not fit! there are so many people and threads i get lost!
> i wish we could have a 35+ section withing the pregnancy sections, so we could all meet again there! :flower:

Well there is a teen pregnancy section so would only be fair for an over 35 pregnancy section but didn't someone ask already for it?

I do hope so as I want to hang out with you ladies when I get my BFP :)


----------



## GraceFace

Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well! 

We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GraceFace said:


> Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well!
> 
> We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:

Ditto!


----------



## kosh

Macwooly said:


> Well there is a teen pregnancy section so would only be fair for an over 35 pregnancy section but didn't someone ask already for it?
> 
> I do hope so as I want to hang out with you ladies when I get my BFP :)

i was going to ask for a section just for us, but didn't know how or where, or if it was appropriate, but now you mention the teen section, i don't see why we could not have a 'mature' pregnancy section! :winkwink:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well!
> 
> We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well!
> 
> We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Hugs make me smile! 

PS - Psst! Shhhh..... Work is soooo boring tonight. Don't tell a soul! :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

GraceFace said:


> PS - Psst! Shhhh..... Work is soooo boring tonight. Don't tell a soul! :wacko:

Aaaaw....Gracie is being a bad, bad girl.....Don't worry, our lips are sealed....


----------



## Indigo77

kosh said:


> i was going to ask for a section just for us, but didn't know how or where, or if it was appropriate, but now you mention the teen section, i don't see why we could not have a 'mature' pregnancy section! :winkwink:

Couldn't the BFP Sticky be used for it?

Maybe a pm to a moderator?


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i was going to ask for a section just for us, but didn't know how or where, or if it was appropriate, but now you mention the teen section, i don't see why we could not have a 'mature' pregnancy section! :winkwink:
> 
> Couldn't the BFP Sticky be used for it?
> 
> Maybe a pm to a moderator?Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## Ruth2307

Indigo77 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well!
> 
> We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:
> 
> Ditto!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for saying this. Such a lovely thing to say and it means os much. :hugs:


----------



## Minno

I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Luck!


----------



## Desperado167

Minno said:


> I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
> Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
> To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
> Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx

Good luck Minno.:) xxx


----------



## kosh

Minno said:


> I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
> Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
> To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
> Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx

:hugs::hugs:

best of luck!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Minno said:


> I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
> Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
> To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
> Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx

Good luck Minno - loads of baby :dust: for this to give you your longed for BFP and sticky bean :dust:


----------



## GraceFace

Desperado167 said:


> Minno said:
> 
> 
> I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
> Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
> To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
> Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx
> 
> Good luck Minno.:) xxxClick to expand...

I would like that very much! Thank you! I suppose I need to talk OH into taking a proper vacation in the next few months before we are blessed with a lo! 

Good luck with your first round of clomid! hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi ladies :) I've just read a few of your posts about not having a over 35 and pregnant forum. Pip started a thread for us oldies and for now it's in the pregnancy discussions and groups section. I think it's doing really well with lots of pregnant over 35s joining all the time. Have a look ladies xx


----------



## Nat 1976

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> kosh, I think you are away but just wanted to say Im thinking of you and hoping that AF stayed away!!! look forward to hearing from you :hugs:
> 
> i´m back!! thanks so much sarah :hugs:
> yep, AF did stay away...still can´t believe it ....Click to expand...

Hi Kosh ive been away so just realised your news, congrates, really happy for you:hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks nat!
unfortunately the very few symptoms I had are totally gone now (exactly what happened with my MMC) so I am not feeling very optimistic. I'm seeing my gp today I hope he agrees to some blood tests.


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> thanks nat!
> unfortunately the very few symptoms I had are totally gone now (exactly what happened with my MMC) so I am not feeling very optimistic. I'm seeing my gp today I hope he agrees to some blood tests.

Hope u are ok Hun and all goes well,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minno

Good luck Kosh - thinking of you xxx


----------



## kosh

well, went to the doc yesterday. i was in such a bad state i started crying as soon as i went in! all my symtoms (that were very few to start with) have been gone for about a week now. he didn't seem very optimistic, but was nice enough. he agreed to do my bloods and will refer me for an early scan next week. i hope to get the first HCG results tomorrow and will see him again on friday. i can do nothing but wait. i'm not even worried any more, i feel numb.


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> well, went to the doc yesterday. i was in such a bad state i started crying as soon as i went in! all my symtoms (that were very few to start with) have been gone for about a week now. he didn't seem very optimistic, but was nice enough. he agreed to do my bloods and will refer me for an early scan next week. i hope to get the first HCG results tomorrow and will see him again on friday. i can do nothing but wait. i'm not even worried any more, i feel numb.

Awk kosh,keeping u in my prayers for tomorrow that it is good news Hun,I really do feel for u and I know it's hard Hun but try and keep busy today and u never know wot tomorrow will bring ,good luck, stay strong,love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

many thanks desperado :hugs:
i don't know how to handle it. one minute i think it might still be ok and get my hopes up, the next one i am convinced it's over. it's really difficult. 
i'll try follow your advise and keep busy today.


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> many thanks desperado :hugs:
> i don't know how to handle it. one minute i think there might still be ok and get my hopes up, the next one i am convinced it's over. it's really difficult.
> i'll try follow your advise and keep busy today.

Good luck Hun ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh Kosh honey, try and keep it together until you see what is happening. So hope it goes well :hug:


----------



## Nat 1976

Oh Kosh I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that everything is fine :hugs:
I can only imagine how you must be feeling. 

My best friend had all her systems disappear by 6 wks, she had only felt tired and a bit sick to start with, and was so worried that she was going to MC. She had wait two weeks for a scan but it all was fine and she was just lucky to have no systems throughout her pregnancy, and I am praying that's what will happen for you as well. Sending lots of sticky:dust: :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Kosh, hang in there, I know *exactly* how you feel.

I have 5mscgs in my history, and at about that 6 week point in every one of those successful pregnancies I've been in tears, telling my DH that I know this one is gone too. It's such a stressful time.

For me, there just aren't that many symptoms in early pregnancy. The heartburn & sore BBs have faded and the morning sickness just hasn't kicked in yet. After waiting so long for that BFP, all that extra uncertainty is hell.

The way I tried to look at it was that if the baby was gone there was nothing I could do, but I intended to bloody well enjoy every possible minute of pregnancy while I could. It didn't always work but it did help a little.

Like I said, hang in there. For now, the news is still good. :hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks storm, nat :hugs:

yes, invivoveritas, you have just described exactly what i feel. 
have you had tests done? could they give you an explanation for the MCs? 
:hugs: to you


----------



## Minno

Kosh, thinking of you and praying all will be well tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

For me it was unexplained. After 4 miscarriages my OB started me on injectible progesterone twice a week from BFP to the 14th week. That worked for 3 successful pregnancies.

Now that I'm ready to try again, the injectible is no longer on the market. Last year I had another BFP and this time went with Cyclogest pessaries. Not so successful that time, and I lost my last little one at 10 weeks last year.

Like you I feel such joy in a BFP, but the fear comes right after. I don't ever really relax until I feel the baby start to move inside me. For some of us those early weeks are hard, and it's okay to be scared and anxious and neurotic over every twinge (or lack of it). What I try to do is accept that as part of the process, like the mornings hanging over the toilet, and find what joy I can in the thought of that new little person snuggled up inside me.

I'm sending you big hugs :hugs: and faith that this bean is a tough little critter who will hold on tight in there. I bet she's tough like momma, and you'll see that beautiful heart beating in the scan next week.


----------



## kosh

thanks so much invivo
:cry: :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Kosh, I don't know how you feel, but I can certainly give you a hug! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Kosh so sorry to hear that you are having worries with this pregnancy :hugs:

Keeping you in my prayers and hope your scan shows good news next week :hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks minno, grace, macwooly :hugs:

still waiting for my blood results. we'll see... 
for some reason i feel less negative today, hope it's a good sign


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> thanks minno, grace, macwooly :hugs:
> 
> still waiting for my blood results. we'll see...
> for some reason i feel less negative today, hope it's a good sign

Good morning, hun! Glad to hear you're in better spirits! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you're in higher spirits :hugs: I've read of many ladies who have no symptoms but have good pregnancies and healthy babies so praying you are one of those ladies :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Glad you're feeling more positive! Fingers crossed with you for those blood results.


----------



## Minno

Hope that you will be able to smile again very soon hun and that all is well. xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Hope you're still feeling ok today Kosh :hugs:

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ahhh, Kosh, there you are, have read through the posts.... I don't know how you're feeling sweet but I can say that a v.good friend of mine has two lovely girls her last at 39 and had absolutely NO symptoms whatsoever with both pregnancies throughout her 9 months. She was so paranoid about it that she POAS'd everyday to make sure she was still preg. Don't forget although they have stats on how 'you're supposed to feel' everybodies body is different, you may just be one of those lucky one's that never feels tired or sick!!

Stay strong huni :hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Minno said:


> I am so loving the support on here ladies - you are all so lovely. Graceface - you are welcome to visit Edinburgh anytime, let me know and I will give you some pointers on where's good to visit and some lovely eateries.
> Kosh - no wonder you are nervous, you want this so much. Honestly if I ever actually manage to conceive I will be a complete basket case!! Let us support you for as long as you want to be here.
> To all the other lovely ladies on here - hello :hi: I feel so welcome here and not like a complete loon and with no chance to have another baby at 41 as some of the other forums make me feel.
> Righto girls - first clomid pill ever about to be popped!!! Wish me luck! xxxx

Good luck Minno:thumbup:xXx


----------



## kosh

thanks so much for your nice words jax, macwooly, minno, invivo, desperado, nat :hugs::hugs:
well i really do not know what to think now...the doc just called me and said that my hcg (at ~6weeks) was 41,400?!! 
i know it is within the normal range, but deff on the high side - shouldn't i have lots of symptoms then?? :shrug:

doctors are funny (to use a nice word) he said: "i just wanted to let you know i got the results back, they are xxx. you are pregnant." well, i knew that! what I want to know if it's growing ok!! :dohh:


----------



## Nat 1976

Thats great news Kosh :happydance:. Not everyone has symptoms!! maybe you will be one of the lucky ones who has none. Try and stay calm and enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Good to hear about your results. It does sound positive that the little bean is throwing out hormones :thumbup:

I think you may be one of the lucky ones with no symptoms :thumbup:

Try to stay positive and relax and praying that the scan next week shows that your little bean is growing well and has a strong heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## kosh

yes, it does sound positive, i'm still in shock!! 
i'd though the lack of symptoms would mean really low values. mind you i was extreeeeemely tired last night, my DH was looking at me with a cheeky grin and saying 'who is a little bit pregnant?' :happydance:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

That's fantastic news kosh!! :happydance:

Those early weeks really are the most difficult part of pregnancy -- I don't care what anybody says about the ninth month. Try to take it a day at a time, I bet you'll feel those pregnancy symptoms kick in soon enough.


----------



## kosh

InVivoVeritas said:


> That's fantastic news kosh!! :happydance:
> 
> Those early weeks really are the most difficult part of pregnancy -- I don't care what anybody says about the ninth month. Try to take it a day at a time, I bet you'll feel those pregnancy symptoms kick in soon enough.

thanks invivoveritas!
yes, you're absolutely right - these last 2 weeks have been sooooo stresful!!
i hope i can start to relax and enjoy it soon! still waiting for the scan...

thank you everybody for your support! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

:headspin:Yay Kosh, fab, fab news!! Now listen to us lot on BNB, stay calm, let it all sink in and enjoy (oh and sprinkle some of that lucky baby dust over us too if you can!!) xXx


----------



## kosh

Jax41 said:


> :headspin:Yay Kosh, fab, fab news!! Now listen to us lot on BNB, stay calm, let it all sink in and enjoy (oh and sprinkle some of that lucky baby dust over us too if you can!!) xXx

thanks jax! i promise i will do!! 

and here it is, for you and all the lovely 35+ ladies: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GraceFace

kosh said:


> yes, it does sound positive, i'm still in shock!!
> i'd though the lack of symptoms would mean really low values. mind you i was extreeeeemely tired last night, my DH was looking at me with a cheeky grin and saying 'who is little bit pregnant?' :happydance:

Aw! I imagine he is as giggly as a school girl! Proud Papa!

Glad to hear the good number! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> thanks so much for your nice words jax, macwooly, minno, invivo, desperado, nat :hugs::hugs:
> well i really do not know what to think now...the doc just called me and said that my hcg (at ~6weeks) was 41,400?!!
> i know it is within the normal range, but deff on the high side - shouldn't i have lots of symptoms then?? :shrug:
> 
> doctors are funny (to use a nice word) he said: "i just wanted to let you know i got the results back, they are xxx. you are pregnant." well, i knew that! what I want to know if it's growing ok!! :dohh:

Omg kosh,:happydance::happydance:,I am so so happy for you,now relax and enjoy ,go kosh ,go kosh :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Hey Kosh!! That's great news. :happydance: If it makes you feel any better I have absolutely no symptoms either other than tiredness. Perhaps we'll both be lucky and the 'nasty' ones will by pass us completey or this time next week we'll be hunched over the toilet!!
xx


----------



## kosh

thanks grace, thanks desperado :happydance:

ruth :haha: 
yes, tiredness seems to be kicking in now - was in bed by 10pm last night (which is really early for me) and didn't get up until 9am. Got to work extremely late!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey Kosh - that is good news - you have to feel more positive now?

Ruth and Kosh I think I have all your symptoms as well as my own - feel terrible, heartburn, morning sickness, exhaustion, serious bloat, you name it! I'm starting to worry I have too many symptoms! Seems we always have something to worry about!

:hug:


----------



## Ruth2307

Is having a head like cotton wool a symptom or is that just a result of complete and utter fatigue? I locked myself out this morning. Good job BF was there to let me back in. And instead of just pressing the buzzer for him to buzz me up I stood there for ages trying to work out how I'd been so stupid. My dog and probably most of the neighbours were giving me very strange looks. :dohh: I completely missed my junction on the motorway on the way to work and so had to take the longest route ever to get here. And it's not even 9am yet...


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ruth2307 said:


> Is having a head like cotton wool a symptom or is that just a result of complete and utter fatigue? I locked myself out this morning. Good job BF was there to let me back in. And instead of just pressing the buzzer for him to buzz me up I stood there for ages trying to work out how I'd been so stupid. My dog and probably most of the neighbours were giving me very strange looks. :dohh: I completely missed my junction on the motorway on the way to work and so had to take the longest route ever to get here. And it's not even 9am yet...

Yep it sure is - mumnesia! I've seen the most intelligent of women rendered for want of a better word and no offence to anyone, completely stupid. I feel the same, like half my brain batteries have been taken out. Not so good when you still have to work and pretend everything is ok!


----------



## Ruth2307

The oddest thing is that when I go to bed it's almost as if I'm too tired to sleep so I toss and turn and then I'm hungry so I have to get up to get a snack at stupid o'clock. I eventually fall asleep but then when the alarm goes off it's like I've only just shut my eyes. Sorry if I sound as if I'm moaning because I know there are lots of women who would kill to have these symptoms. I am happy honestly! It's work that's making me feel rough; I'd feel fine if I didn't have to carry on as normal!


----------



## Storm1jet2

I know what you mean - I too am happy - but I feel so so so so rough, dragging my sorry butt out of bed to make it to work is a battle, getting through the day is a battle and then when I get home I collapse - feeling sick all the time, sometimes being sick. There is no let up! Maybe we should move this to the other board though as I guess it might be deemed insenstive to some of the lovely ladies here?


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> The oddest thing is that when I go to bed it's almost as if I'm too tired to sleep so I toss and turn and then I'm hungry so I have to get up to get a snack at stupid o'clock. I eventually fall asleep but then when the alarm goes off it's like I've only just shut my eyes. Sorry if I sound as if I'm moaning because I know there are lots of women who would kill to have these symptoms. I am happy honestly! It's work that's making me feel rough; I'd feel fine if I didn't have to carry on as normal!

Hey Ruth u can moan all u want Hun on here,love listening to it all :hugs:Yes I can def identify with all of that with my pregnancies ESP the restless sleep and midnight snacks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> I know what you mean - I too am happy - but I feel so so so so rough, dragging my sorry butt out of bed to make it to work is a battle, getting through the day is a battle and then when I get home I collapse - feeling sick all the time, sometimes being sick. There is no let up! Maybe we should move this to the other board though as I guess it might be deemed insenstive to some of the lovely ladies here?

Hi storm,sorry u are feeling rough and don't u dare move I love it wen u guys are here,we all miss u ,the first twelve weeks are always the worst Hun,then u will be full of energy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> Is having a head like cotton wool a symptom or is that just a result of complete and utter fatigue? I locked myself out this morning. Good job BF was there to let me back in. And instead of just pressing the buzzer for him to buzz me up I stood there for ages trying to work out how I'd been so stupid. My dog and probably most of the neighbours were giving me very strange looks. :dohh: I completely missed my junction on the motorway on the way to work and so had to take the longest route ever to get here. And it's not even 9am yet...

:haha::haha:
i haven't had any of those _yet_ but i feel i walk around as if my batteries went flat!


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> *The oddest thing is that when I go to bed it's almost as if I'm too tired to sleep* so I toss and turn and then I'm hungry so I have to get up to get a snack at stupid o'clock. I eventually fall asleep but then when the alarm goes off it's like I've only just shut my eyes. Sorry if I sound as if I'm moaning because I know there are lots of women who would kill to have these symptoms. I am happy honestly! It's work that's making me feel rough; I'd feel fine if I didn't have to carry on as normal!

I'm exactly the same! i feel so tired my body aches!

but what's really odd, is that i seem to feel tired/bloated/slightly queazy only every other day! :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Ruth2307 said:
> 
> 
> *The oddest thing is that when I go to bed it's almost as if I'm too tired to sleep* so I toss and turn and then I'm hungry so I have to get up to get a snack at stupid o'clock. I eventually fall asleep but then when the alarm goes off it's like I've only just shut my eyes. Sorry if I sound as if I'm moaning because I know there are lots of women who would kill to have these symptoms. I am happy honestly! It's work that's making me feel rough; I'd feel fine if I didn't have to carry on as normal!
> 
> I'm exactly the same! i feel so tired my body aches!
> 
> but what's really odd, is that i seem to feel tired/bloated/slightly queazy only every other day! :shrug:Click to expand...

Hugs,it's hard work ,try and take it easy Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mabythistime

GraceFace said:


> Don't you ladies run away or feel bad about sharing your experience here at all! I love hearing what is going on with you and it gives me hope that one day I will get my BFP as well!
> 
> We were you sisters ttc and we still are, no matter what! :hugs:

I so agree! The more the merrier! You ladies must stay, even if you end up having to share teething with us :haha: 

I like to hear all the positive stories as well! It has such a positive feel to it to see the BFP's and hear what happens thereafter...sometimes hearing a BFP and then nothing further is kinda :cry: 

xx


----------



## Macwooly

Please stay as I love reading the stories :)

If I can't have my own BFP yet then I want to live vicariously through your stories :)

Sorry your all feeling tired and Storm it does sound like you're having 3 ladies BFP symptoms :hugs: Hope you all feel better soon and that trimester 2 & 3 are lovely to you all :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Do stay ladies please!

There's nothing insensitive about the conversation; you've been where we are, and we're planning to get to where you are as soon as possible. :thumbup:

Hope it settles down a bit soon and the first trimester goes as quickly as possible for you.


----------



## Quisty

Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!


----------



## kosh

Quisty said:


> Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!

many thanks quisty!

well, it looks like I panicked for no reason...the symptoms are now kicking in at 6w+3d, had horrible MS all day yesterday!! 
so ladies you can all laugh at me and say: "I told you!" :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!
> 
> many thanks quisty!
> 
> well, it looks like I panicked for no reason...the symptoms are now kicking in at 6w+3d, had horrible MS all day yesterday!!
> so ladies you can all laugh at me and say: "I told you!" :blush:Click to expand...

We are all just happy you and your sticky bean are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased to hear sticky bean is making it's present felt :thumbup:

You ladies with your BFPs look after yourselves and try not to worry too much :hugs:

Ladies waiting on your BFPs :dust: Hope they come along soon :dust:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!
> 
> many thanks quisty!
> 
> well, it looks like I panicked for no reason...the symptoms are now kicking in at 6w+3d, had horrible MS all day yesterday!!
> so ladies you can all laugh at me and say: "I told you!" :blush:Click to expand...

This is great (well not you feeling rough) but having a bonafide symptom - I think you know what I mean!! :wacko:

Today we went to a shopping centre on a scouting mission; just trying to get a handle on prices etc. By the time we'd parked the car and taken the lift down to the shopping mall I was already EXHAUSTED! Now listen ladies, I am a seriously hardcore shopper and I can keep going on an empty stomach, with sore shoes loaded down like a sherpa for hours and hours. I couldn't stop yawning and i had to go and have a sit down even before we'd hit one shop! I've come home changed into my pyjamas already and curled up on the sofa in a slanket with my dog on my feet - bliss!! So far this is the only symptom but I'm sure the MS will kick in soon... unless of course I'm really lucky and it's all gone to Storm and Kosh!! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Ruth,well at least u saved some money:winkwink:Sounds bliss ,the pjs blanket and dog,am just heading to a four year old birthday party,forty kids,earplugs at the ready :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!
> 
> many thanks quisty!
> 
> well, it looks like I panicked for no reason...the symptoms are now kicking in at 6w+3d, had horrible MS all day yesterday!!
> so ladies you can all laugh at me and say: "I told you!" :blush:Click to expand...

Aha good old MS! Its a killer - Im on day 11 of consant MS, it really is something else! I'm hoping it eases up a little in the next few days! Oh that and I'm peeing for Britain, 4 times every night after I go to bed on average - where is it all coming from! 

:hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Storm1jet2 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quisty said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Kosh. I have been following your story and am glad you got such high levels from your blood test. Great news for you!!
> 
> many thanks quisty!
> 
> well, it looks like I panicked for no reason...the symptoms are now kicking in at 6w+3d, had horrible MS all day yesterday!!
> so ladies you can all laugh at me and say: "I told you!" :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha good old MS! Its a killer - Im on day 11 of consant MS, it really is something else! I'm hoping it eases up a little in the next few days! Oh that and I'm peeing for Britain, 4 times every night after I go to bed on average - where is it all coming from!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


OMG - 11 days??!! You poor thing. :hugs: I hope it eases up soon. I almost feel guilty because I've had no sickness at all and I'm only 1 day behind you. Today I'm not as tired as in the last few days but I've been a bit more balanced: a few chores then a sit down (on BnB :winkwink:) Made Lorraine Pascale's pavlova today - can't wait to tuck in!! :cloud9: Going to enjoy eating while I still can!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm so glad kosh -- enjoy every minute of that ms!!!

Storm, I hope in your case you breeze through with no sickness at all.


----------



## Ruth2307

Call me neurotic but I'm really, really worried. Why don't I feel pregnant??? Even the tiredness has subsided. I have no breast tenderness, no sickness, no headache, no indigestion. I just feel like me. I called the Dr and she said to come in on Wednesday and have a chat with the MW. I was due to go next week but I've changed it to a week earlier because I'll only worry myself into a frenzy. (And there was me telling Kosh to calm down! :blush:) 

What usually happens during this first appt?


----------



## kosh

awww ruth! :hugs:
believe it or not, i'm not paying attention to my symptoms that much anymore. i've finally accepted they do come and go: friday i had horrible MS but only mild since then. same for tiredness. and my boobs change size even during the day! 

i've never been to an appointment with the MW yet. maybe you could try and ask her to get bloods done? my dr only did them because he saw me in real bad state! :dohh:

try to stay calm (she says!) :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

kosh said:


> awww ruth! :hugs:
> believe it or not, i'm not paying attention to my symptoms that much anymore. i've finally accepted they do come and go: friday i had horrible MS but only mild since then. same for tiredness. and my boobs change size even during the day!
> 
> i've never been to an appointment with the MW yet. maybe you could try and ask her to get bloods done? my dr only did them because he saw me in real bad state! :dohh:
> 
> try to stay calm (she says!) :hugs:

Thanks Kosh. I've been doing some research and I think 1 in 3 women don't have any MS at all. I've seen posts from other forums where apart from a HPT and before a scan some women wouldn't even know they were pregnant! Perhaps they'll send me for an early scan. You just can't please me: if I felt sick I'd be desperate for it to go away. I feel absolutely fine and I'm worried I'm missing out :shrug:


----------



## kosh

that's what my gp told me when i saw him on friday - some women at this stage don't even know they are pregnant!
:hugs:


----------

